# I've decided what I want! yes sir!



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Alright so this is what I decided on 4 my 20 G tank. dun dun dun...ok here I go. I made a decision that I would get 3 Kribensis ( 2f 1m) instead of rams, because, well Iv'e just had a better experience with them. And since these little jewels hang at the bottom I was thinking of getting some Marble Hatchet fish since they stay at the very top. Smart thinking?! I KNOW!  I was reading and they said that they like to be in school of 5. Is that 2 much? Oh and maybe was going to throw in a balloon molly, just cause there neat. What do y'all think?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The hatchet fish should be O.K. Leave the molly to another tank though.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Agreed. Why have a molly anyway it spoils it. Anyhow go get 'em tiger barb.


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

Interesting to watch the females compete for the male though. All that dancing, shimmying, and stuff. Of course they are gorgeous then, and much prettier that he is.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

REally? Wow I always thought that the males were prettier then the females. Interesting. Can't wait now!


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Cover that tank well or you'll lose the hatchets.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Will they eat them?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2005)

no, she means the hatchets will jump out if you dont have a hood on your tank.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Oooohh! haha I thought she ment cover the tank well with plants so they can hide and not get eaten! Thanks Katie.


----------

